# Tiger stripes in base paint



## craigg1 (May 18, 2020)

I have an old truck thats nothing special, I wanted to paint one of the fenders just so it would look better than it currently does. Anyway, after spraying the base coat I see a few tiger stripes in the paint. Will clear coating cover/hide the tiger stripes? Thanks.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Hard to say without seeing it but I wouldn't want to depend on the clear rectifying it. Wet sanding with an ultra fine grit might be enough to make the stripes go away. Otherwise you'd need to apply another coat of the color.


Tiger stripes are caused by the gun not spraying properly, occasionally it's caused by operator error.


----------



## craigg1 (May 18, 2020)

mark sr said:


> Hard to say without seeing it but I wouldn't want to depend on the clear rectifying it. Wet sanding with an ultra fine grit might be enough to make the stripes go away. Otherwise you'd need to apply another coat of the color.
> 
> 
> Tiger stripes are caused by the gun not spraying properly, occasionally it's caused by operator error.



Thanks for the reply, im an amateur when it comes to painting, so highly like its operator error. Anyway, would I need to wet sand the whole fender or just the tiger stripe part? Thank you.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Base coat? Just paint over it. And paint in booth, not outside. Any air flow messes up paint job. Maybe remove fender and take it somewhere quiet. Unless you already did it.
Consider vinyl wrap. Much easier to do than paint job.


----------



## craigg1 (May 18, 2020)

ukrkoz said:


> Base coat? Just paint over it. And paint in booth, not outside. Any air flow messes up paint job. Maybe remove fender and take it somewhere quiet. Unless you already did it.
> Consider vinyl wrap. Much easier to do than paint job.



Are you saying to clear coat over it or apply another base coat?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, in my language, you do prep>primer>sanding>2nd primer>sanding>base coat>finishing coat>clear coat. With respective drying time or cooking time in-between. 



2nd paint coat. But you need to sand what you have, as if you have streaks, it is uneven.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It's always a good idea to sand anything that gets recoated. I'd do a good job of sanding down the stripes but just a superficial sanding on the rest.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

The fan on the gun needs to be adjusted. Sound like the pattern was too narrow. Spray lighter coats.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The gun could also need cleaning or the paint might not have been thinned properly. Air pressure could also be an issue although that is further down the list.


----------

